# enfield connecticut or mass subcontracting



## bryanenfieldct (Feb 13, 2006)

does anybody know how to get in the click with subcontracting there truck for plaoing for the state or local town? iam in enfield i use to do big lots etc but maybe looking for a change


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*willing to help*

i am in waterbury,ct travel with in reason board to dath heare


----------

